# How To Question



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2021)

Using Microsoft Edge and Windows10. On a website that sends a code to my email. How do I go on to my email to get that code while holding on to the website? Now I click off the website to go on to my email to get the code. I click off my email after getting the code and try to go back to the website but that never works. So how do I "save" the website and go to my email so I can get back to the website?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 8, 2021)

Open another window.
https://www.simplehow.tips/a/54/how-to-open-new-browsing-window-or-new-tab-in-microsoft-edge


----------

